# Illegal Aliens Cash In while Veterans Get the Shaft



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

*More Stimulus Follies - Illegal Aliens Cash In while Veterans Get the Shaft*

*Guest Column | By Pamela Meister | February 1, 2009 *

During the 1700s and 1800s, immigrants who wanted to come to America were lured by the prospect of streets that were "lined with gold." Well the streets may not have been lined with gold, but for those who had the will and desire to work hard, the possibilities for success were potentially endless.
The streets still are not lined with gold - but if Washington liberals get their way, the pockets of illegal aliens could be lined with taxpayer dollars. Part of the economic stimulus bill that was just passed by the House (except for House Republicans and 11 Democrats who voted against it), includes "tax credits" of $500 per person and $1,000 per couple. (Note: if the recipients pay no taxes, it's not a credit, it's a handout.) Apparently the wording specifically disqualifies "nonresident aliens" - Washington-speak for illegals - people with no Social Security numbers could still get the cashola:
Undocumented immigrants [liberal reporter-speak for illegals] who are not eligible for a Social Security number can file tax returns with an alternative number. A House-passed version of the economic recovery bill and one making its way through the Senate would allow anyone with such a number, called an individual taxpayer identification number, to qualify for the tax credits.
In other words, it doesn't disqualify illegal aliens. Awesome. Why bother having borders anymore? We are no longer "fellow Americans," we are "fellow citizens." Brings to mind the French Revolution&#8230;we all know how that turned out.
Meanwhile, in the same bill - which, let's be clear (to use a stock phrase from our Glorious Leader), isn't a stimulus bill but just an excuse to broaden the influence of government - five pro-veteran amendments were shot down in committee. They included veteran work force training, small business loans to veterans, increased vocational training for veterans and job training for homeless female veterans and homeless veterans with children. One of the amendments didn't even cost anything - it simply stipulated that any roads or bridges paid for with "stimulus money" would be named for a U.S. armed forces member killed in action.
So while illegal aliens can have a shot at what has turned from the American Dream into the Great American Handout, amendments that would have actually helped boost employment and help veterans at the same time were shot down.
How often to we hear liberals crying that they support the troops, even when they don't support the mission? How about the children? "It's for the children" is a phrase that we often hear when the government is about to blithely spend more of our money - the S-CHIP program is a prime example. So why say no to _veterans with children_? Add the fact that this will help some homeless veterans, the homeless being another favorite liberal special interest group, and it should have been an instant winner.
To be perfectly frank, the entire stimulus bill stinks to high heaven. Rush Limbaugh calls it the "porkulus" bill, which is a lot more accurate. It passed easily through the House and will undoubtedly pass through the Senate. But as long as we're spending the money, it would have been nice if those who had served our nation would benefit instead of those who sponge off our nation.
Pass the ketchup. This bill will need a lot to make it palatable.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wtf???!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Storm's coming, better hide...:BM: 

I had hoped it wouldn't be neccessary to spend my retirement lugging a rifle through the mountains with my fellow patriots.

Remember your Oath.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Wolverines!!!!!!!!!!!! :L:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

How about this one:


----------

